# Non GSD, but very much worth watching



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Okla. Blind Dog Gets New Life with Canine Pal | ABC News Blogs - Yahoo! News


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I love this.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Very interesting the blind Golden stopped having seizures after the other dog came into his life, very touching. Hopefully they are adopted together.

Thanks for posting the video


----------

